# Couldn't Turn It Down Ingersoll 448 Plus



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Running Ingersoll 448, sleeve hitch, rear hydraulic pto, snow blower, tiller, hydra vac, mower deck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Nicely done!


OK Hoodoo... This is starting to tick me off!!! That's two guys scoring big in one week (hornet - 494 JCP) and all I'm seeing on Search Tempest at the moment is 20 year old MTD's and Troy-Bilt's. Ol' Timer posting pictures of that 49' Gibson he's building didn't help any either and now this??? Come on Man!!!

Congratulations Jssec… For guys that collect "rusty lawn & garden art", you just came across a real winner. I think the Service Manuals you might need for that Onan are posted on page 7 in the Manuals Section of this Forum. I also have the Factory Service Manuals in PDF on those attachments somewhere, if you need them.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Just when you think there are no more deals out there Boom.









Even gave me a extra hose with handle to vacuum out the flower beds.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just that deck head and hose is about $400 new... You're not helping my case of envy at the moment. Please post a picture of where a **** dog chewed up the seat, where somebody worked on the electrical using wire nuts and duct tape for connectors, or maybe did a little touch-up painting with a 6" brush and 10 year old water-based latex paint they bought at Dollar General


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably will do frame off then black frame it with new paint on the sheet metal for a keeper for me. I did 2 black frames on the other Ingersoll's I had and love the look. Got an offer on the 4120 on the left that was to good so had to let it go couple months ago but did find one to replace it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I love collecting the old school stuff. My 30's Son told me he wanted to start collecting vintage "lawn art". I asked him.. "Why, you get to deal with a 40x60 shop full of crap when I'm gone?"

I told him to start collecting 4-wheel ATV's out of the 80's. That's when they 1st really took off. Look at the price that people are asking now for those "Death between your legs" 3-wheelers out of the 70's. Stick with the name brand OEM's (no Chinese junk).

Give it another 20 years and guys his age are going be surfing on Craigslist and saying, "Wow.... My Dad had one of those when I was a kid, please take this big roll of $$$$ to remind me of the days when I could actually see my toes and sleep through the night without the urge to pee".

Look at what the original Pong or Nintendo consoles are worth to a couch potato today. A country boy that grew up on an ATV, is going to be looking for them with cash in hand.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, way over here on the West coast, you hardly ever see that kind of luck and then it's priced like someone wants an instant retirement fund. Must be rough over there on the East coast! I wanted to say it but held back but here it comes... "You Suck!"


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Well it did have a burned wire or two so will be rewiring it.

















Got it torn down and cleaned. Removed all the engine sheet metal to clean and brush the cooling fins.









Will get some flat black on it tomorrow. Overall seems to be a good machine nothing broke, bent or worn out and all the pieces are here.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! That was quick! I was still admiring how you got all those goodies on that trailer, and here you have it torn down already.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have to say with envy, I wished I had that time, but couldn't even begin to think (or even fantasize) about having the time to do a project like that. Sure looks like you're off to a good start Jssec.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Really doesn't take a long time to do what I'm doing with this tractor. Its what I do in my leisure time instead of chasing deer or a golf ball if there is something on tv I want to see usually have it on in the garage. Garage/shop is 30'x40' behind my house, I run a welding business out of it on a normal day.

Got some of it painted and back together.
Fuel system cleaned tank to carb, discarded the old fuel hose and filter.
Got all the heat shields blasted and painted,
Wire brushed the muffler and painted with 2000 degree high heat paint.
Front rims cleaned painted machine gray back on and greased.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

All the sheet metal dents hammered out, sanded, primed and sanded waiting for the finish coat. Hood turned out decent with all the surface rust pockets.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Sun shining here today and 47 so decided to lay down some Axalta Acrylic Enamel on the 448, 2 down one coat to go.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good Jssec!


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Paint cured so put some of it back together.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Getting after it. Looking good jssec!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! There is no moss growing on your feet! I truly wish I could work that quick with the good results you have.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Got lucky at Tractor Supply today had the direct fit seat on sale for $94.99 but they only had one in stock. Have to order one for the 4120 so will have it.


----------



## VIN3965 (Jan 9, 2020)

Well done looks great


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man that is a nice job.... These guys can help you finish it off. They make quality stuff. I use them a lot on restorations

http://www.maplehunterdecalstexas.com/ingersoll448hydriv.aspx


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

A box of Maple Hunter goodies arrived today now to put the finishing touch on the 448.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Get after it!


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Going to be hard to let this one go a really nice running machine that had been setting a while. General service of the engine, clean the carburetor, repaired the burned wiring, clean, paint. seat and decals. Good for another 30+ years of service.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Jssec said:


> Paint cured so put some of it back together.
> 
> View attachment 52427
> 
> ...


Looking good! Yeah, wish I never let go of my Big Red.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! That didn't take long at all. I'm not sure you got to enjoy the full experience of restoration getting it done so fast (LOL).


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

bontai Joe said:


> WOW! That didn't take long at all. I'm not sure you got to enjoy the full experience of restoration getting it done so fast (LOL).


I have more to enjoy.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Hitched up the Snow Caster to give it a dry run all good.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You should forward some info to tractordata.com. They don’t have this model listed.

edit: actually listed under J.I. Case 400 series


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

marc_hanna said:


> You should forward some info to tractordata.com. They don’t have this model listed.
> 
> edit: actually listed under J.I. Case 400 series


It must have been made during the switch over year ID tag says Ingersoll but has Case logo on the front on the dash and the attachments.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what a beauty!!, I do like those larger drive wheels on your models, should make for smother riding, great colour too.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

Came across some free 1" thick 5"x8" steel plates totaling 150# put couple pieces of angle iron under them in a sleeve hitch. Drilled the side welded a 1/2" nut used a 1/2" bolt to clamp them tight.










Should be enough to counter balance the snow caster.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sweet looking tractor. I've always liked those large rear wheel home tractors. I used to call on Ingersoll in Winneconne WI back in my Dayco hose days.


----------



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

The 448 did a fine job cleaning the drive way with the blade the last couple off weeks here in Kentucky. Chains were rusty and stiff so I threw one off but still went up the hill. If we got much more would have had to use the snow blower for it.


----------

